# 
:"      .    ?" 
 ,       .   -  ,   .

----------


## Sotskiy

> :"      .    ?" 
>  ,       .   -  ,   .


            ()  ,          .             ?       .  ,

----------

> .  ,


,   . 
      :

   "  N 199- "           "   " : 

"   **        ." 

:  199-       
  .

 ,                .

----------


## stas

?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


,    ,         ,          ,      .    ,      ,  -   ,       ,    .

----------


## Sotskiy



----------

> 


    1917 ?

----------


## Sotskiy

> ,   .


    115-       :      ( )   ,   ()  ;
  ()             ; 
    :
  ()   ,       ()     ,    ;
  ()      ,   (),   ;
       ,          ,         .    ,   .

----------


## ROMKA

.   -?

----------

> 115-       :      ( )   ,   ()  ;
>   ()             ; 
>     :
>   ()   ,       ()     ,    ;
>   ()      ,   (),   ;
>        ,          ,         .    ,   .


 , .

----------


## stas

> ,          ,         .    ,   .


    , ,       :Smilie: 

     ,  ,   .

   ,  -             .

----------


## ROMKA

,  .  4    222-.

----------

,        .
 , .

----------

> , ,      
> 
>      ,  ,   .
> 
>    ,  -             .


-

----------


## stas

?  :Smilie: 

          ?

----------

> , ,


         ,        ,      ,        ,      ,     ,   ,    ?    :    .      ,     ,        600 .        .     .   .

----------


## stas

> ,


       ?      :Smilie:

----------

> ?


     ,   ,

----------

,           ,    ,

----------


## stas

> ,   ,


   ,           :Smilie: .

         .

----------

> ,          .
> 
>          .


             !       !       !

----------

